# What do ya think?



## cumminsgal827 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok so I took my three week old chicks and ducks from the inside of the house to the garage. They are in a 4x4 insulated box that is divided off, one side for the chicks and the other for the ducks. It is still in the 30's here in ohio and the garage is a big difference from the house obviously. The chickens are mostly feathered and the ducks are starting to get theirs. They are sharing a heat lamp. Do you think it is too cold to have them where they are? Do you think there needs to be two heat lamps? 

I am new to all of this so I'm still learning.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

How cold does the garage get? If it to gets to 30's you'll want another haet lamp or bring them back inside. If it say stays around 50ish the one lamp should be ok as long as that can all get into the heat.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

it all comes down to how many you have
if you have 50 ducks & 50 chicks you can put them out sooner
what is the temp in the box?
i can put my big brooder out in the woodshed when it's 30f
with 20 or 30 birds the age your talking about & they are fine
also how far off the floor is the lamp?
i have a dimmer on all my lamps so i can ajust the temp in the brooder
i want warm peeps not cooked peeps

good luck
piglett


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

What are your night time temps like?


----------



## cumminsgal827 (Mar 22, 2013)

It's suppose to get down to 27 tonight


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

cumminsgal827 said:


> It's suppose to get down to 27 tonight


I think we must not live too far from each other..I'm in Stark Co.
I moved my month olds into the garage last week. I slid a few pieces of styrofoam under the box so it wasn't directly on the cement floor. I kept a heat lamp on them, but gradually raised the level of it over the week. Tonight, the chicks are spending their third night in the coop. I keep checking on them, but it's a very comfortable temp in the coop. I put a small electric space heater in with them for this cold chill we're having. Hoping to quit needing that soon!!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

cumminsgal827 said:


> It's suppose to get down to 27 tonight


Then I would go with two lights and move the light back each week ...
but that is just me.

Best of luck!


----------



## cumminsgal827 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> Then I would go with two lights and move the light back each week ...
> but that is just me.
> 
> Best of luck!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> Then I would go with two lights and move the light back each week ...
> but that is just me.
> 
> Best of luck!


depends on coop size
if it's only 4'x4' then 2 lights will be WAY too hot
you could kill them all
if it's 12' square then 2 lights might be better
i like to go in at night & see what they are doing
are they peeping loudly? probably too cold in there
are they way on the other side from where the heat lamp is?
then they are over heating.
if you watch em they will tell you what they need

piglett


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

piglett said:


> depends on coop size
> if it's only 4'x4' then 2 lights will be WAY too hot
> you could kill them all
> if it's 12' square then 2 lights might be better
> ...


I'm going by what someone posted on the forum ... Like I posted if it was me. 

If I'm having temps in the 20s and 30s ... I WOULD add the second light in an area with no heat. (Again this is just me ... Yes, I would check on them ... But I would hope that is more of a I care for the chicks and I want to make sure they are fine.)

We all need to take what is posted with a grain of salt ... What works for you may not work for me. (and the other way around.)

And I agree ... once you learn, the chicks will tell you what they need. 

Again ... The best of luck to the OP!


----------

